# CZ 40P opinions



## Scout800B

How well does this gun compare to the CZ 75 SP01? I went into Gander Mtn today and asked if they had the CZ 75 because some prior research lead me to this unit. They did not have it, but had the CZ 40p for $350; which included an acc. slide and night sights! I held the gun and it felt awesome! I also checked out the XD9 that I was also interested in. The CZ felt better and was cheaper. I put my down payment on it and was out the door. I can't wait! Lookin like I'll have it in a few weeks! :numbchuck: 

The unit I am buying says that the Barrel is 4.25". How much of a difference, if any, will I notice if I were to get the 5" barrel available with the 75 SP01? I plan on shooting at the range and home protection, if at all necessary/

Thanks in advance for any responses!
:smt023


----------



## rachilders

I've had one for about 18 months and think it is an outstanding gun. 

About 2 years ago, CZ decided to take the CZ 40B slide, mate it to a PO1 frame and came up with the 40P. For all practical purposes, it's the PO1 in 40 S&W. It was intended as a limited production gun (1,500 or so) but I guess they proved so popular, CZ still makes them. I paid $280 NIB for mine, but they seem to have gone up in price along with their popularity.

I think you'll be happy with it. Try going to CZFORUM.COM (one of the more popular CZ forums) and see what the owners of 40P's say about it. :smt023


----------



## martial_field

The 75 SP 01 comes with a 4.7 inch barrel unless CZ has changed the specs on the gun in the last year.


----------



## Azkid53

*I love my CZ 40P*

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023

i have had my CZ 40P for over a year now and I love this gun It shoots great and feels like a perfect fit in my hand I Paid $269 NIB and the value sure has gone up.

1 Suggestion learn to shoot it with a tight hold or you will be limp wristing the gun causing occasional shell ejection jams (Stove pipes) also the slide will be a bit stiff until you put about 500 rounds through it but will work better after "Break in".

You made a good choice and you will enjoy this gun.My Photo link Below.

:smt071

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/azkid53/cz40p_Jacks.jpg


----------

